# Giant Talon 4 Vs Giant Revel



## Mike Jimenez (Sep 29, 2015)

Buen dia a todos! 

Aqui su servidor presentandose y a su vez solicitando su ayuda para elegir la mejor bicicleta que se adapte a mi presupuesto. 

Mi nombre es Miguel y vivo en el D.F. Hace unos 5 años solía rodar por el desierto de los leones en mi super Bennoto Rush de Acero pero por cuestiones maritales ya no me fue posible continuar con esta actividad. 

Ahora estoy por retomarlo pero quiero comprar una bicicleta mejorcita, buscando en internet me encontré la Giant Talon 1 de la cual me enamoré pero se sale de mi presupuesto ($10000) así que le estoy echando el ojo a la Talon 4 y también encontré una Revel 29" de uso a un excelente precio, cuenta con frenos de disco tektro hidraulicos transmision acera y suspensión rockshox 

Que opinan de estas bicicletas y cual me recomiendan?

Saludos


----------



## pacoguerreroa (Sep 30, 2015)

Hola Mike

No se si ya adquiriste alguna pero por experiencia personal me iría por la Talon, a mi parecer la Revel es una gama mas baja y a pesar de que puedan tener los mismos componentes la tecnología que llevael cuadro de la Talon es superior, muy buen cuadro si le vas a dar al XC.

Saludos


----------



## Mike Jimenez (Sep 29, 2015)

pacoguerreroa said:


> Hola Mike
> 
> No se si ya adquiriste alguna pero por experiencia personal me iría por la Talon, a mi parecer la Revel es una gama mas baja y a pesar de que puedan tener los mismos componentes la tecnología que llevael cuadro de la Talon es superior, muy buen cuadro si le vas a dar al XC.
> 
> Saludos


Gracias Paco! Lamentablemente vi tu respuesta tarde y ya habia comprado la Revel, de cualquier manera estoy contento con la compra pues con ese dinero no hubiera comprado nada mejor. Le hace falta un servicio completo pues se ve que no la usaban pero eso es lo de menos ya rodando se ira viendo que necesita. Aqui una foto de la susodicha 


sube imagenes

Tal vez después la venda y me compre la Talón. Otra vez gracias, un saludo


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Mike , 

No he visto físicamente ninguna de las dos bicis que mencionas sin embargo basándome en las descripciones de ambas bicis te comento lo siguiente:

Prácticamente ambas bicis son de nivel muy similar con alguna pequeña ventaja en los frenos de una sobre otra .

Aquí el punto es que prefieres tú ? 27.5 o 29'er ? 

Y eso es todo .... a darle a los pedales !!!

Saludos


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Aunque ya es tarde para el OP hay diferencia entre la Revel y Talon, el nivel de los componentes, suspension, peso y creo que cambia algo en la geometria.


----------

